#  Alternativmedizin >   Schüssler Salze bei Erguss? >

## sternli8484

Hallo 
Hatte vor 2Wochen eine Kniespiegelung mit Plicaentfernung(schleimhaut).nun habe ich riesen Erguss/Schwellung im Knie..Welche Schüssler helfen dagegen?Welche Schüssler Salbe..

----------


## Pianoman

@sternli8484 
Zwei Antworten zur Auswahl: 
1. Überhaupt keins. Wie kommen Sie drauf, dass Sie an einem Mineralsalzmangel leiden?  
2. Irgend eins, nehmen Sie, was Sie gerade im Haus haben. Hauptsache, Sie schonen dabei Ihr Knie.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sternli,
mit Schüßler-Salzen kenne ich mich nicht so aus, obwohl ich sie schon mal eingenommen habe. Aber da hat mich meine Apothekerin, die auch Heilpraktikerin ist, beraten.
Ich selber nehme bei Gewebsverletzungen das Homöopathicum Arnica D6 ein, da weiß ich, dass es hilft. Ansonsten kannst du auch Umschläge machen, dabei aber vorsichtig sein und nur 10 - 15 min. drauflassen, weil sonst die Haut aufweicht und Bakterien reinkommen können. Daneben solltest du das Bein schonen und so oft es geht hochlegen. Aber mach dich drauf gefasst, dass es noch einige Wochen dauern kann mit dem Erguss, denn je tiefer man hineinmusste, desto tiefer ist der Erguss und braucht länger um auszuheilen.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Pianoman

@Nachtigall   

> Ich selber nehme bei Gewebsverletzungen das Homöopathicum Arnica D6 ein, da weiß ich, dass es hilft.

 Arnica  ist - nur weil bis zur D6 verdünnt - kein Homöopathikum, sondern allenfalls ein Phytotherapeutikum mit ziemlich geringer Wirksubstanz. Das Simile-Prinzip trifft nicht zu. Es sei denn, jemand hätte mittlerweile den Nachweis erbracht, dass Arnika in einer homöopathischen Arzneimittelprüfungen, in der dort üblichen Dosierung D 30, Symptome erzeugt, die Gewebeeinblutungen ähneln.

----------


## Nachtigall

@Pianoman,
ich danke Ihnen sehr für diese wissenschaftliche Aufklärung.
Auf dem Fläschchen steht "Homöopathisches Arzneimittel", und wenn das nicht stimmt, wenden Sie sich bitte an die DHU! Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen, jeglicher Kommentar Ihrerseits erübrigt sich. Jeder hat gesagt, was er denkt, und damit hat sich's. 
@sternli8484,
lass dich nicht irre machen. Ich hab dir gesagt, was mir hilft. Probier's einfach aus oder auch nicht.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Pianoman

@Nachtigall 
Bite sehr, gern geschehen. Kennen Sie übrigens den Begriff "Etikettenschwindel" ?  
@Sternli8484
Lassen Sie sich nicht beirren. Arnika D6 hilft nur Nachtigall. 
Wenn Sie ein pflanzliches Mittel wie Arnika benutzen wollen, dann greifen Sie lieber zu einer normaldosierten und damit wirkenden Zubereitung, beispielsweise zu einer Arnikasalbe. 
Für die existiert nämlich wenigstens ein klinischer Wirksamkeitsnachweis.

----------


## MarMa

Woher nehmen Sie bitte "Ihr (Pseudo-) Wissen" und warum versuchen Sie andere Erfahrungen bzw. Meinungen hier im Keim zu ersticken? In Ihrem Profil kann ich keinerlei beruflichen Parallelen zur Medizin/Alternativmedizin o.ä. erkennen-sind Sie in dem Bereich tätig? Wenn nicht, bitte den Ball flach halten!!! Ich denke hier kann man einfach auch nur Erfahrungen austauschen! Ob's hilft oder nicht sei doch jedem selber überlassen!!!!

----------


## Pianoman

@MarMa 
Sollten Sie mich meinen, ich hab´s u.a. mit Lesen versucht: medizinische Studien, den Inhalt mir zugänglicher Datenbanken, Fachbücher - zur Pharmakologie/Toxikologie - zum Verbraucherschutz im Gesundheitsbereich - zur Medikamentensicherheit etc.. Außerdem auditiere ich Qualitätssicherheit im Gesundheitswesen.   
Und wie steht´s mit Ihnen? 
Mehr drauf als nur persönliche Meinung ?  
Kennen Sie den Unterschied zwischen objektiv überprüfbarem Wissen und subjektiver Erfahrung ?

----------


## MarMa

Ich frage mich bloß, warum Sie hier nicht auch andere Erfahrungen gelten bzw. zu Wort kommen lassen. Ob das nun objektiv überprüfbar ist oder nicht. Vielleicht hilft es dem einem oder anderen, wie auch immer. Und wenn Sie auditieren ist das schön für Sie, trägt aber hier nichts zur eigentlichen Sache bei: *Auditierung*   
Die Auditierung ist eine anerkannte Methode, Schwachstellen innerhalb  der Organisation oder in einem Prozess zu analysieren. Sie sind ein  wesentlicher Bestandteil des kontinuierlichen Verbesserungsprozesses und  dienen dazu, sowohl Probleme zu erkennen, als auch die Wirksamkeit von  eingeführten Korrekturmaßnahmen zu bewerten. *Vorgehensweise* 
 Kennzeichnend ist, dass die Auditierung von einer oder mehreren  unabhängigen Person(en) durchgeführt wird, die von der Geschäftsleitung  dazu beauftragt wurden. In der Regel werden Fragebogen zur Hilfe  genommen, die ein strukturiertes und vergleichbares Vorgehen  ermöglichen. Die Fragebogen sollten aber nicht den Auditor dazu  verführen, zu starr und unbeeindruckt von den Eigenheiten der  untersuchten Materie vorzugehen. Durch Befragung vor Ort werden die  Abläufe und Ergebnisse aufgenommen und mit den Vorgaben verglichen. Als  Ergebnis entsteht ein Abweichungsbericht, der als Grundlage für den  folgenden Korrekturprozess in der auditierten Abteilung dient. *Probleme in der Praxis* 
 Die Möglichkeiten der Auditmethode werden vom Management häufig  unterschätzt. Gleichzeitig werden im klassischen Controlling viele  Aspekte der Auditierung genutzt, ohne sich dessen bewusst zu sein.  Andererseits wird bei den klassischen Qualitätsaudits häufig am Problem  vorbei auditiert. *Die Auditergebnisse sind somit wenig aussagekräftig  und die Methode verliert an Akzeptanz.* *Was bietet Schiemann Consulting* 
 Praxisgerechte Auditierung, um die Schwachstellen im untersuchten  Bereich aufzudecken. Es können Systemaudits und Prozessaudits bei Ihnen  im Unternehmen oder bei Ihren Zulieferern durchgeführt werden. Die  Audits werden zielorientiert durchgeführt, d.h. es besteht von  vornherein Klarheit darüber, welche Problemfelder untersucht und welcher  Beitrag zur Problemlösung erwartet werden kann.

----------


## MarMa

Ich kann auch lesen und "googlen" :-)))

----------


## Pianoman

> Ich frage mich bloß, warum Sie hier nicht auch andere Erfahrungen gelten  bzw. zu Wort kommen lassen. Ob das nun objektiv überprüfbar ist oder  nicht. Vielleicht hilft es dem einem oder anderen, wie auch immer.

 Sie können hier - mit den Einschränkungen der Forums-Regeln - alles schreiben, was Sie wollen. 
Und wir (die Moderatoren) werde es kommentieren, wenn wir (die Moderatoren) die Notwendigkeit sehen. 
Wenn Sie Kommentare als Unterdrückung Ihrer Meinung ansehen, so ist das eher Ihr Problem.  
Sehen Sie MarMa, Patienenfragen.net bemüht sich darum, seriöse Informationen bereit zu stellen.  
Für Seriosität gibt es bestimmte Kriterien, die Sie z.B. in den HonCode-Prinzipien nachlesen können (auf das HonCode-Siegel, rechts am unteren Ende der Seite klicken). 
Weiterhin ist Patientenfragen.net der Auffassung, dass für eine taugliche Therapie Belege notwendig sind, persönliche Erfahrungen liefern diese nicht oder nur sehr beschränkt.     
Besonders im Bereich der Alternativmedizin sind seriöse, objektivierbare Informationen eine Seltenheit, hier besteht in der Regel die bedauerliche Notwendigkeit, Untaugliches zu identifizieren und zu benennen. 
Das gelingt Patientenfragen.net bisher so gut, dass das Forum weitestgehend frei von Schamanen-Heilern, Regentänzern und SnakeOil-Dealern geblieben ist, was Patientenfragen.net wohltuend von anderen einschlägigen Foren unterscheidet. 
Wenn Sie mit dieser Haltung nicht klar kommen, empfehle ich Ihnen, solche Foren aufzusuchen, in denen sich die Anhänger diverser unkonventioneller Therapieverfahren gegenseitig feiern. Üblicherweise werden Sie dort von kritischen Anmerkungen nicht behelligt.

----------


## Morgaine

Wobei noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass die Mineralsalze bei den Schüsslerschen auch nur in homöopathischen Dosen enthalten sind. Bei zB Magnesiummangel würde ich keine Schüsslersalze "Magnesium" nehmen. Ich mag nämlich die Krämpfe nicht und möchte sie weghaben.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman,
hier mal ein Textauszug eines von Ihnen eingestellten links: Pharmazeutische Zeitung online: Wilhelm Heinrich Schüßler: Ein Therapeut als Kind seiner Zeit  
"Lampert (1898 bis 1981), in einer Buchveröffentlichung seriöse Fakten zur »Biochemie« und anderen komplementärmedizinischen Verfahren zusammen. Dabei bezog er sich vor allem auf einen als skeptisch geschilderten Mitarbeiter, der »für längere Zeit« in der Praxis von AlReiff hospitiert hatte und danach »die Wirksamkeit der verabfolgten Mittel nicht immer bestreiten« konnte. Bisweilen wurden Erfolge festgestellt, »wie sie in derselben Zeit auch mit allopathischen Mitteln nicht besser hätten erzielt werden können«. Hervorgehoben wird die Gabe von Magnesium phosphoricum D6 bei Gallenkolik. Der Untersucher betont, dass eine lange ärztliche Erfahrung mit der Methode nötig sei, um mit biochemischen Mittel erfolgreich zu sein (18, S. 38)." 
Ich lese da, dass da was überzeugend gewirkt hat, was aber eigentlich nicht hätte wirken dürfen?  
"Lampert diskutiert weiter Befürworter und Gegner und beklagt das geringe Interesse der Pharmakologie an der »biochemischen« Heilweise. In theoretischer Hinsicht wird die geringe Kongruenz der Schüßler-Lehre mit dem Stand der Wissenschaft in den 1950er-Jahren bemängelt, die letztlich gegen eine weitere Anwendung »biochemischer« Mittel spreche (2, S. 42): »Vergleichen wir nämlich die Theorie Schüßlers mit dem derzeitigen Stand der Wissenschaft von den Mineralstoffen und deren Rolle im lebenden Organismus, so finden wir keinerlei gedankliche Verbindung oder Brücke zwischen den beiden Anschauungen.«" 
Das geringe pharmakologische Interesse finde ich nicht überraschend. Man stelle sich nur mal vor, eine Vielzahl von Krankheiten ließe sich mit Mineralstoffen, in speziellen Aufarbeitungen, günstig beeinflussen. Da ist nicht viel Gewinnpotential vorhanden.
Meiner Meinung nach weiß man schon etwas über die Wirksamkeit, es ist aber nicht im Interesse der Pharma dass diese Wirksamkeit auch noch offiziell "anerkannt" wird. Da verhält es sich nicht anders wie beim kolloidalem Silber. Es wird auch in Zukunft darüber keine Studien geben.   
"Tatsächlich entspricht der noch heute propagierte theoretische Unterbau der Methode dem Stand der physiologischen Wissenschaft in der zweiten Hälfte des 19. Jahrhunderts. Dennoch empfahl Lampert, angesichts »einiger überzeugender Heilerfolge« eine weitere Überprüfung der Methode." 
Dieser Empfehlung will ich mich gern anschließen. Die "überzeugenden Heilerfolge" konnte ich schon mehrfach beobachten. Eine Überprüfung wird es aber leider wohl kaum geben. 
"Über Kasuistiken hinausgehende Untersuchungen oder klinische Studien zur »Biochemie« fehlen allerdings noch immer. Die Beliebtheit des Verfahrens beruht also nicht auf seiner wissenschaftlichen Fundierung, sondern vornehmlich auf positiven Erfahrungsberichten von Patienten......" 
In diesem Zusammenhang hätte ich dann doch gern mal von Ihnen Pianoman, einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis für die "Unwirksamkeit" (wie war das noch mal mit hon code?), von der Sie ja immer sprechen. Oder ist das einfach nur eine Behauptung, weil Sie "Glauben zu Wissen", dass da was nicht funktionieren kann? 
Indizien für die Wirksamkeit sind reichlich aus Erfahrungsberichten zu beziehen. Wissenschaftliche Indizien für eine Unwirksamkeit finde ich nicht. Ihre "Meinung" hat für mich keinerlei Aussagekraft.
Wo sind denn bitte die Wissenschaftlichen Beweise, dass Magnesium phosphoricum D6 unwirksam ist?  
Hallo Stern, 
Textstelle gelöscht:*  
Werbung für sowie Empfehlung eines Quacksalberverfahrens.*  
Pianoman (Mod.)    
Hallo Morgaine, 
Textstelle gelöscht:   *Unhaltbare und unbegründete Behauptungen zu einem Quacksalberverfahren.* 
Pianoman (Mod.) 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Morgaine

> Wo sind denn bitte die Wissenschaftlichen Beweise, dass Magnesium phosphoricum D6 unwirksam ist?

 Wie war das noch mal? Wer behauptet muß beweisen? Schüssler behauptet(e), daß seine Salze wirken. Also bitte.

----------


## Pianoman

@Ulrike2000 aka Justitia aka Ulrike 2000 
Sie glauben doch wohl nicht, dass der ganze Schüßler-Mist ein weiteres mal aufgekocht wird, oder ? 
Das glauben Sie doch wohl nicht wirklich ?

----------


## Morgaine

Sogar mir als Frischling war klar, daß das dieselbe Person ist. 
"Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe" ist mMn ein ganz wichtiger Satz in der Kindererziehung (frei nach Maria Montessori "Hilf mir, es selbst zu tun"). In der Medizin finde ich diesen Satz ein wenig daneben, weil das Immunsystem soundso arbeitet wie es halt kann. Da sind Medikamente genauso Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe wie Bewegung oder Diäten. Und Homöopathie oder Schüssler Salze genauso (ir)relevant wie die Menge an Lösungsmittel, die man da einnimmt (Wasser, Alkohol, Milchzucker).

----------


## Ulrike 2000

> weil das Immunsystem soundso arbeitet wie es halt kann

 Hallo Morgaine,  
unterstreiche ich voll und ganz diesen Satz. Bist Du denn der Meinung, dass man den Status Quo nicht auch verbessern kann? Das aus dem ".....wie es halt kann" ein "jetzt kann das Immunsystem es besser" werden kann?  
Mit Medikamenten und Diäten wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, wenn ich an eine Beeinflussung des Immunsystems denke. Für unstrittig halte ich aber, dass die individuelle Ernährung Einfluß auf das Immunsystem hat. Bewegung sehe ich auch als wichtig an.    

> Wie war das noch mal? Wer behauptet muß beweisen? Schüssler behauptet(e), daß seine Salze wirken. Also bitte.

 Wie soll er das denn bitte beweisen? Weil er vor seinem Tod nicht in der Lage war einen Wirknachweis zu führen, der dem heute herrschendem "Standard für Beweisbarkeit" entspricht, wird potenziertes Magnesium zum Milchzuckerpressling? Und so lange wie jetzt keiner nen Batzen Geld für eine Studie investiert, mit der die besondere Wirkung von potenziertem Magnesium sozusagen wissenschaftlich "bewiesen" wird, wird  Magnesium phosphoricum D6 "aufhören zu wirken" ? 
Bei mir wirkt es z.B sehr gut entkrampfend.  Ich gedenke nicht auf eine Studie zu warten, (die es sowieso nicht geben wird) die mir dann diese Wirksamkeit "beweist".
Ich finde auch den Begriff "Verdünnung" irritierend . Durch die Verreibungen finden ja jeweils Änderungen statt in Richtung Verkleinerung. Die Nanotechnologie führt uns doch eindeutig vor Augen, wie sich Wirkungen verändern, im wesentlichen dadurch, dass man durch die Verkleinerung mehr *wirksame* Oberfläche schafft.  
Es gibt Strukturveränderungen im molekularen Bereich, die bei der Potenzierung zustande kommen, die Hinweise dazu stammen von Physikern.
Ein kleines Beispiel. Bei der Verwendung z.B. eines Gewürzes würde ich die erwünschte Wirkung als "Geschmacksabgabe" definieren. Nehme ich eine Knoblauchzehe und füge sie einem Gericht im ganzen zu, habe ich weniger "Geschmackswirkung", als wenn ich eine 1/2 Knoblauchzehe nehme, die mit Hilfe einer Knoblauchpresse "verändere"  und sie dann zufüge. Die Dosis wurde verringert, aber durch die vorhergehende Veränderung wurde die Wirkung (hier Geschmacksabgabe) erhöht.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
zur Erinnerung: 
Auszug aus den Erläuterungen zu den HonCode-Prinzipien:   *-Angaben über die Wirksamkeit oder Nichtwirksamkeit eines bestimmten kommerziellen Produktes oder einer Behandlung müssen mit wissenschaftlichen Beweisen unterstützt werden (medizinische Zeitschriften, Berichte oder anderes)* 
Ich habe einen von Ihnen eingestellten link ausgewählt. Selbst dieser link spricht von "Wirksamkeiten". Ich habe bisher noch nicht einen einzigen link gelesen der eine "Nichtwirksamkeit" mit wissenschaftlichen Beweisen unterstützt. 
Ihre Einordnung von Schüssler Salzen unter Quaksalberei ist ein Verstoß gegen hon code, da Sie bisher nicht einen einzigen Beleg dafür (Nichtwirksamkeit) geliefert haben. 
Wenn Schüssler Salze jetzt zu den verbotenen Themen gehören, dann muß man dies auch so kommunizieren.

----------


## Morgaine

> Daß man den Status Quo verbessern kann

 Das Immunsystem wird mit vielen Krankheiten selbst fertig. Dort wo es das nicht kann, wird anlaßbezogen eingeschritten.
In manchen Bereichen wird durch Impfungen dem Immunsystem eine präventive Unterstützung gegeben.
Ich wäre mit nicht einhaltbaren Heilsversprechen vorsichtig.  

> Wie soll er das denn bitte beweisen?

 Ach, ich denke jeder akzeptiert auch einen Beweis durch andere Personen, die behaupten, daß er mit seiner Behauptung recht hatte.
Interessanterweise investiert die Pharmaindustrie (r) viel Geld in Wirksamkeitsnachweise. Die Alternativpharmaindustrie scheffelt große Kohle (Die Umsätze von Weleda, Heel etc sind nicht zu verachten) und muß nichts davon in Wirksamkeitsnachweise investieren.   
Ah! Nanotechnologie - ein neues Buzzword wird übernommen. Abgesehen davon, daß typischerweise neue Methoden für die Nanotechnologie entwickelt werden (verreiben und schütteln reichen da nicht aus) bleiben die Bausteine, nämlich die Atome gleich groß. 
Das Analogon zur Knoblauchzehe ist also falsch.  
Ach ja, weil ich das mit dem hon code eine interessante Darstellung finde: 
Ich behaupte jetzt einmal, Schüssler Salze verursachen Krebs. Und jetzt beweisen Sie das Gegenteil!

----------


## Pianoman

@Ulrike2000 aka Justitia aka Ulrike 2000 
Zum Thema "Schüßler-Salze"   
Alle Argumente wurden schon in einer anderen Diskussion zu Schüssler-Salzen, an der Sie maßgeblich beteiligt waren, umfänglich erörtert.   
Nur die Tatsache, dass Sie offensichtlich keine Ahnung von grundlegenden chemischen und physikalischen Vorgängen haben, und auch nicht bereit sind, sich umfassend zu informieren, lässt Sie den Blödsinn schreiben, der hier in diesem Thread wieder zu finden ist.   
Ich werde in Zukunft jeden Unsinn, den Sie im Zusammenhang mit Schüßler-Salzen dem Forum zumuten, ohne Kommentar löschen.   
Nennen Sie es Zensur, ich nenne es mentale Hygiene.    
Beschwerden richten Sie bitte an den Admin.

----------


## MarMa

@Pianoman
  Jetzt frage ich mich wie „Jemand“ in diesem Forum zum Moderator wird wenn er, wie Sie selber zu geben :… _ich hab´s u.a. mit Lesen versucht: medizinische Studien, den Inhalt mir zugänglicher Datenbanken, Fachbücher - zur Pharmakologie/Toxikologie - zum Verbraucherschutz im Gesundheitsbereich - zur Medikamentensicherheit etc.. Außerdem auditiere ich Qualitätssicherheit im Gesundheitswesen_….
  und keine Ausbildung im medizinischen Bereich nachweisen kann. 
  Schlimmer noch, Sie vergeben hier Tipps, auch wenn Sie ggf. auf einen Arztbesuch verweisen, aber das kann und darf doch nicht sein!?!?
  Der Beruf Qualitätssicherheit im Gesundheitswesen klingt sehr schwammig und kann auch bedeuten, das Pommesöl in einer Imbissbude prüfen! 
  Qualitätssicherheit ist ein „Berufszusatz“ und wird von der Firma, in der man gerade arbeitet oder vom Arbeitsamt, sollte man gerade arbeitslos sein, bezahlt. Bedeutet für mich, die Berufsursprünge für den Bereich Gesundheitswesen stammen dann aus: Lebensmittelindustrie, Koch, Fleischer, Bäcker, Restaurant o.ä.. 
  Das tut mir jetzt leid, das alles unter dem Thema „Schüssler Salze“ ausgetragen wird, ist aber wie ich finde sehr wichtig, da wir uns hier in einem medizinischen Forum befinden, welches Patientenfragen beantwortet (auch wenn hier immer wieder – Sinnvollerweise - auf den Arztbesuch hingewiesen wird). 
  Da sollte das Fachwissen nicht angelesen oder mal eben nachgeschlagen sein, dass kann letztlich heute jeder, der lesen kann im Internet!
  Um es noch klar zustellen ich stehe auch zu Allgemein Medizin, habe aber auch positive Erlebnisse mit der „Alternativ“ Medizin erlebt.
  Wie der Name schon sagt A L T E R N A T I V.
  Sicherlich kann man jetzt sagen, wer weiß ob’s nicht auch ohne die Alternativmedizin geklappt hätte, aber wer weiß und nachweisen kann man das in diesen Fällen somit auch nicht. Wichtig ist das Ergebnis und das hat gepasst! Und wenn ich jetzt noch den Bereich Tiermedizin erwähne, wird alles noch undurchschaubarer.
  Also, meine Bitte: Moderatoren sollten in diesem Forum doch über ein fundiertes berufliches Grundwissen verfügen und sich nicht mal eben was aus dem Internet „ziehen“ und hier als Patiententipps verbreiten. Sonst macht man hier den Bock zum Gärtner…Vielen Dank und sternli8484 möge mir verzeihen…

----------


## Pianoman

@MarMa 
Abgesehen davon, dass es Ihnen selbstverständlich frei steht, meinen "Kompetenzmangel" an* falschen Aussagen* festzumachen, würde ich Ihnen empfehlen, sich mit den 
beruflichen Zugangsvoraussetzungen für Third Party-Auditoren bei den jeweiligen Zertifizierungsgesellschaften eingehender zu beschäftigen. Besonderes Stichwort i.d. Zusammenhang: Scope  
Wenn ich ihren Beitrag weiter lese, entsteht bei mir ohnehin der Eindruck, dass Ihnen die Materie insgesamt ziemlich fremd ist, denn Sie verwechseln dort offensichtlich zwei Bereiche. Das mag daran liegen, dass Ihnen die Beschäftigung mit komplexeren Darstellungen wohl lästig ist, wie Sie in einem anderen Thread schon einmal mitgeteilt haben.    

> Sorry, bin hier noch recht unerfahren/unbelesen hier. Aber wer liest  denn solche superlangen Artikel wirklich Wort wörtlich durch, auch  wenn's stimmen sollte-gääääääähnnnn.... Da gibt es doch AIDA = *Attention* Interest Desire Action

 Apropos Pommesöl: Das, wie auch der gesamte Bereich der Lebensmittelhygiene, unterliegt der Prüfung durch die öffentliche Lebensmittelüberwachung der Veterinärämter. In diesem Bereich sind Qualitäter - jenseits von Gutachtertätigkeiten -  eher eine Ausnahme, zumal deren Urteil keineswegs die Lebensmittelüberwachung ersetzt.            
Aber von solchen Petitessen einmal abgesehen, finde ich es symptomatisch, dass zwar der "individuellen Wahrnehmung", (die an Subjektivität nicht zu überbieten ist) ein weit über die individuelle Erfahrungswelt hinausreichender Wahrheitsgehalt zugebilligt wird, jedoch die Position des tatsächlich intersubjektiven, wissenschaftlich belegten Faktenwissens ständig in eine Verteidigungsposition gezwungen wird.  
Und wenn der übliche Mangel an Argumenten schon nicht zur berechtigten Infragestellung des "(Schul)Wissen" selber reicht, dann sollte es wenigsten für Angriffe auf diejenigen reichen, die sich auf dieses verifizierbare Wissen berufen.  
Diese Strategie ist bekannt. Sie ist allerdings, besonders im Zusammenhang mit "ALTERNATIVEN" Heilverfahren, eher ein Schuß ins Knie. 
Denn angesichts der außerordentlichen "Kompetenzen", die sich in der Schamanenheilkunde so zusammenfinden, ist jedes Wissen, das über eine gute Allgemeinbildung hinausgeht, schon fast eine Überqualifikation.  
Oder sind Sie tatsächlich der Meinung, dass erst ein humanmedizinisches Hochschulstudium dazu qualifiziert, die Zahl der Atome auszurechnen, die in einem Schüssler-Salz D 12 enthalten sind, und sich danach darüber Gedanken zu machen, welch ein Unsinn eine derartige Therapie ist? 
In diesem Zusammenhang sei - nur so am Rande - angemerkt, dass ja auch dem Hochschulmediziner regelmässig die Beurteilungskompetenz hinsichtlich ALTERNATIVER Heilverfahren abgesprochen wird...    
Insgesamt erscheint es mir deshalb kaum zielführend, hier eine Diskussion über Qualifikationen und Kompetenzen zu führen, vielmehr sollten wir uns mit der Aussagekraft von Argumenten beschäftigen.  
Ich möchte Sie deshalb ein weiteres Mal in aller Höflichkeit bitten, sich sachbezogen zu äußern und zu Argumenten Stellung zu beziehen; oder eben meinem Rat zu folgen, und Ihr Kommunikationsbedürfnis dort auszuleben, wo Ihre Sicht der Dinge nicht von "inkompetenten Kritiker" in Frage gestellt wird.  
Ihr Moderator, immer für Sie da.

----------


## Puntigamer

> @Pianoman
> Jetzt frage ich mich wie Jemand in diesem Forum zum Moderator wird wenn er, wie Sie selber zu geben : _ich hab´s u.a. mit Lesen versucht: medizinische Studien, den Inhalt mir zugänglicher Datenbanken, Fachbücher - zur Pharmakologie/Toxikologie - zum Verbraucherschutz im Gesundheitsbereich - zur Medikamentensicherheit etc.. Außerdem auditiere ich Qualitätssicherheit im Gesundheitswesen_.
> und keine Ausbildung im medizinischen Bereich nachweisen kann. 
> .
> Also, meine Bitte: Moderatoren sollten in diesem Forum doch über ein fundiertes berufliches Grundwissen verfügen und sich nicht mal eben was aus dem Internet ziehen und hier als Patiententipps verbreiten. Sonst macht man hier den Bock zum GärtnerVielen Dank und sternli8484 möge mir verzeihen

   aber MarMa  bevor Sie weiterhin die Kompetenz von Pianomann anzweifeln , lesen Sie mal - und nicht nur beiläufig sondern intensiv - die folgenden Ausführungen zu diesem und anderen Themen..   http://home.arcor.de/in.cognito/content/biochemieschuessler.htm  Alles, aber auch alles bitte lesen , von A bis Z !!

----------


## Ulrike 20000

@ Puntiganer,   *Diskussion zu Schüssler-Salzen gemäß Ankündigung gelöscht*.     Skeptiker und Skeptikerbewegung (Pathological Disbelief)
Auszug: "Der Nobelpreisträger Brian D. Josephson umschreibt ein wichtiges Wesensmerkmal sog. Skeptiker mit dem Begriff „Pathological Disbelief“. Pathologischer Unglaube bzw. krankhafter Zweifel hat den Charakter eines starren (unantastbaren) negativen Überzeugungssystems. Sachverhalte werden ohne eine systematische und fachkompetente Auseinandersetzung als Unwahr eingestuft und bekämpft, wenn sie sog. Skeptikern unplausibel erscheinen bzw. sich „esoterisch“ anhören. Damit machen „Skeptiker“ Wissenschaft zur Religion, Erkenntnisse zu einer Glaubensangelegenheit, die für systematische Hinterfragung und Analyse tabu ist. Hinter dem mentalen Muster „Pathological Disbelief“ verbergen sich oftmals tief verunsicherte Menschen mit großer Angst vor Unerklärlichem (Kontrollverlust). Weitere Informationen: Brian D. Josephson: „Pathological Disbelief“  
Meiner Meinung nach kann ja jeder denken was er will, solange es sich nicht schädigend auf andere Menschen auswirkt.Aber genau diese Grenze wurde, meiner Meinung nach, von pianoman hier überschritten. http://www.patientenfragen.net/krank...re-t27639.html
Dies hier war der entfernte link:   "Link gelöscht wegen medizinisch nicht begründeter,  ggf. bei diesem Krankheitsbild auch den Patienten gefährdende  Therapieempfehlungen".  
Auszug: "Otogener Schwindel Naturgemäß sind otogene Schwindelbeschwerden der Schwerpunkt in einer HNO-Praxis. Es gibt praktisch nur vier wesentliche Krankheiten, die einen otogenen Schwindel verursachen können. Sie können anamnestisch und diagnostisch eindeutig differenziert und behandelt werden. Zu warnen ist vor allen Formen von Antivertiginosa, da diese die Regulation des Gleichgewichtssystems unterdrücken und die Schwindelbeschwerden langfristig eher verschlechtern."
Der neunjährige Junge bekommt zur Zeit Betahistin 6 mg und hat davon folgende Nebenwirkungen:"Herzrasen, Hitze, Kopfschmerzen...aber alles sagen das wir das in Kauf nehmen müssen." Betahistin gehört zur Gruppe der Antivertiginosa. Folgende Aussagen habe ich dazu gefunden:"Der genaue Wirkmechanismus von Betahistin ist bisher nicht bekannt. Der Wirkstoff weist jedoch eine große Ähnlichkeit zu dem körpereigenen Botenstoff Histamin auf. Betahistin scheint bestimmte Bindungsstellen des Histamins, die so genannten H1-Rezeptoren zu stimulieren. Es wirkt gefäßerweiternd und könnte über diesen Effekt eventuell die Durchblutung im Innenohr und im Gleichgewichtsorgan fördern und so deren Funktion verbessern."
und: "Betahistin und Kinder
Zur Anwendung von Betahistin bei Kindern liegen nur unzureichende Erfahrungen vor. Deshalb sollte Betahistin im Kindesalter nicht eingesetzt werden." Aus Betahistin - Schwangerschaft, Kinder, Gegenanzeigen.
Dies ist die Grundlage von Pianomans Informationsgewinnung:" medizinische Studien, den Inhalt mir zugänglicher Datenbanken, Fachbücher - zur Pharmakologie/Toxikologie - zum Verbraucherschutz im Gesundheitsbereich- zur Medikamentensicherheit etc.. Außerdem auditiere ich Qualitätssicherheit im Gesundheitswesen…. 
Auf Grund welcher Tatsache, sollten die Aussagen des HNO Arztes, der sich mit den unterschiedlichen Therapieformen ja auskennt (einschließlich Medizinstudium und Ausbildung zum Facharzt und langjährige Praxiserfahrung), in die Kategorie "gefährdende Therapieempfehlung" rutschen? "Link gelöscht wegen medizinisch nicht begründeter, ggf. bei diesem Krankheitsbild auch den Patienten gefährdende Therapieempfehlungen". Gefährdet ist doch höchstens Pianomans "Denkmodell". Wieso sollte pianoman "bessere" Therapieempfehlungen geben können, als ein ausgebildeter Facharzt?
Weil es nicht in Pianomans Weltbild passt, soll das Kind weiter leiden, obwohl der HNO Arzt hoffnungsvolle Therapieoptionen zur Behandlung des Meniere anspricht?
Lieber Betahistin mit ungeklärtem Wirkmechanismus, der Empfehlung es nicht bei Kindern einzusetzen, mit den beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen beibehalten, damit pianoman seinen Tunnelblick pflegen darf?
Vielleicht liegt  auf Grund der Beidseitigkeit und des jugendlichen Alters auch eine Immunerkrankung vor.Bei einer Manipulation im Histaminhaushalt kann ich mir auch gut eine "negative" Beeinflussung einer möglichen Autoimmunerkrankung vorstellen.
Wie äüßerte sich der Facharzt:"Die schulmedizinische Behandlung des Morbus Menière ist schwer, da sie zum Teil massiv und mit reichlichen Nebenwirkungen belastet ist. Die homöopathische Behandlung des Morbus Menière dagegen ist sehr dankbar"   Uniklinik beruhigt die Kinder homöopathisch - News Wissen: Medizin & Psychologie - bazonline.ch 
In Unikliniken wird z.B. auch schon Homöopathie erfolgreich eingesetzt. Arbeiten da jetzt auch "Quacksalber"? Soll es den Kindern lieber weiterhin schlecht gehen, als einen Therapieversuch mit "nicht beweisbaren" Wirkungen zu unternehmen? 
Dann möchte ich auch noch mal kurz auf die "Linkauswahl" von Pianoman zu sprechen kommen. Wenn man natürlich esowatch als "neutrale" Informationsgewinnung betrachtet, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man "Fehlinformationen" für wahr hält. Ein kleines Beispiel über das ich mal "gestolpert" bin. "Die Buteyko-Methode ist kein anerkanntes Heilverfahren, die Kosten werden daher nicht von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen übernommen." Buteyko Methode
In den Asthmaleitlinien ist dann zu lesen (Langfassung s.132 unter Selbsthilfetechniken): "Speziell für die Buteykotechnik wurde in mehreren Studien ein Nutzen in Form der Reduktion von Symptomen und des Bronchodilatatorverbrauchs nachgewiesen" Was denn nun? Positive Wirkungen bewiesen aber keine "Anerkennung"? Naja, im Pharmainteresse ist ein "verminderter" Medikamentengebrauch ja nicht.Da wird es dann auch wohl keine "Anerkennung"geben.
Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang auch dies Interview: YouTube - horst seehofer INTERVIEW über die pharmalobby 
Ich vermute keine Verschwörung in Sachen Pharma. Die Dinge sind so wie sie sind. Eine mögliche "Lösung" gesundheitlicher Probleme durch Mittel, die kein oder geringes Gewinnpotential haben (wie z.B.eine Atemmethode,Homöopathika, Schüssler Salze...) kann von Haus aus nicht im Interesse von Unternehmen liegen, deren primäre Interessen von den Gesetzen der Marktwirtschaft beeinflußt werden. Die gewünschte Richtung ist dort die Gewinnmaximierung. Eine Absenkung des Bedarfs (weil mehr Gesundheit breitet sich aus) ist für Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die ihr Geld durch Existenz von Krankheit erwirtschaften, nun mal keine positive Veränderung und daher nicht erwünscht. Der Wunsch nach möglichst viel Gesundheit beim Einzelnen, ist nicht kompatibel mit dem Wunsch nach möglichst viel Bedarf, bei Unternehmen, deren Bedarf mit Krankheit verkoppelt ist. 
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass eine "Lösung" die die Pharma anbietet, die Lösung ist, die den größten Nutzen für mich hat. Da lohnt es sich  auch schon mal in andere Richtungen zu schauen. 
MfG
Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 20000

Hallo Morgaine,  *Beitrag gemäß Ankündigung gelöscht.*  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

1. Mit Schüssler Salzen wird jede Menge Kohle verdient, sonst würde sie  keiner produzieren, und der größte Hersteller von Homöopathika, die Fa. *Heel*,  gehört ins Portfolio der *Delton AG*, deren alleiniger Aktionär der Sprößling der Quandtfamilie, Stefan Quandt ist.
Quandt ist u.a BMW-Miteigentümer und zählt mit einem geschätzten  Vermögen von etwa 5,7 Milliarden US.Dollar zu den reichsten Deutschen.  
  Europaweit wird derzeit rund *1 Milliarde Umsatz* mit  Homöopathika erzielt, annähernd die Hälfte davon in Deutschland. Rund  2/3 des Umsatzes gehen ohne ärztliche Verordnung oder vorhergehende  Konsultationen über den Verkaufstresen der Apotheken.   
  Wie verblendet muss man sein, um sich selbst einzureden, dass bei den  Produzenten sogenannter alternativer Heilmittel keine wirtschaftlichen  Interessen existieren, weil angeblich kein Geld damit verdient wird?   
  2. Die Begründung für die Löschung des Links erfolgte aufgrund der am  Ende des Beitrags zu lesenden Empfehlung für Homöopathika.  
  Diese Empfehlung ist medizinisch nicht zu begründen. Bei Patienten,  deren Gleichgewichtssinn gestört ist, kann der Verzicht auf wirksame  Medikamente zugunsten unwirksamer homöopathischer Mittel, schon allein  durch die Verletzungsgefahr bei Stürzen, schwerwiegende negative Folgen  für den Patienten haben.  
  Die Empfehlung, mangels Datenlage, bei Kindern auf die Therapie mit  Betahistin zu verzichten, stand im Beitrag überhaupt nicht zur  Diskussion.    
  3. Zu *Buteyko* der entsprechende Text, diesmal von Wikipedia und nicht von Esowatch:  
  „Die Resultate einer klinischen Untersuchung, die 1998 in Australien  publiziert wurde (Bowler et al., s.u.), zeigten, dass Asthma-Kranke, die  diese Technik anwendeten, imstande waren, ihren Gebrauch an  krampflösenden Medikamenten innerhalb von drei Monaten um  durchschnittlich 90 Prozent zu vermindern. Allerdings verändern sich die  gemessenen Lungenfunktionswerte nicht, wie mehrere randomisierte Studien und ein Cochrane-Review gezeigt haben. 
  In Deutschland ist die Buteiko-Therapie daher kein anerkanntes Verfahren; die Kosten werden von den Krankenkassen  nicht erstattet. Insgesamt liegt der Behandlungsmethode eine Theorie  zur Krankheitsursache zugrunde die dem aktuellen Stand der  wissenschaftlichen Medizin nicht entspricht. Bisher gibt es kein Verfahren mit dem eine Heilung/Beseitigung des Asthma möglich wäre.“   
4. Zu Skeptikers Psychogramm  
  Die Foristin zitiert hier einen Textsequenz, die sie von der Internet-kloake *Eselwatch* kopiert hat. Dieses Forum wird von Leuten betrieben, die sich von Esowatch oder GWUP in ihren Machenschaften gestört fühlen.  
  Der Autor des Zitats, der Nobelpreisträger für Physik im Jahre 1973,  Brian Josephson, ist ein bekannter Befürworter der Parapsychologie,  Telepathie und Homöopathie. Er liefert für paranormale Phänome, von  deren Existenz er, im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Physikern,   überzeugt ist, Erklärungsansätze aus der Quantenphysik. Um den Artikel  von Josephson zu verstehen, sollte man kurz über *esoterische Immunisierungsstrategien* gegen Kritik nachdenken.

----------


## Pianoman

*Einem minderbegabten Arzt des 19.Jahrhunderts war die klassische  Homöopathie zu kompliziert, also hat er sich was neues ausgedacht: Zwölf  Salze reichen aus, um Krankheiten zu heilen.   
Dass das heute noch Leute glauben, ist schon erstaunlich genug,  allerdings aus deren Überzeugungen zu schlußfolgern, dass  Schüssler-Salze deswegen als Therapie geeignet wären, ist unhaltbar.   Fakt ist, für Schüssler-Salze liegen keine ernstzunehmenden Wirksamkeitsnachweise vor.  Die Methode ist in* *diagnostischer,* *pathologischer und physiologischer Hinsicht völlig untauglich, gehört deshalb nicht in ein medizinisches Forum.  Ich verweise* *in diesem Zusammenhang**, neben der hier im Forum schon umfänglich geführten Diskussion, auf den von "Puntigamer" verlinkten Artikel.  
Ich schließe deshalb die Diskussion und kündige das auch für jeden  weiteren Versuch an, Schüssler-Salze ins Gespräch zu bringen.  *

----------

